

Ask HN/PG: What happened to YCommonApp? - spicyj

YCommonApp was announced with fanfare a year and a half ago:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1568993<p>Now, the domain seems to be down and I haven't heard any recent mention of it. Was the idea abandoned? Why?
======
dgunn
I think Interview Street (<http://interviewstreet.com>) handles this now. If
you click on "jobs" in the banner at the top of HN there is a link out.

